# Blue eyes??



## harleyquinn (Nov 19, 2012)

Dexter is now 9-10 weeks and still has ice blue eyes. they havent changed at all and are not puppy blue but ice blue. his hearing and vision are fine so do you think he'll keep them? anything else i should worry about if they do? his parents both had yellow eyes


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

He is still a puppy. They may not be puppy blue but they will eventually change into whatever color they do change in to. You may have to wait until he is about 3-4 months to notice his definite eye color.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cain had green eyes-bright beautiful green eyes-at that age. But they changed the few weeks after then to a hazel color. I'm not too familiar with eye color in dogs but that's my personal experience with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MeLo 1ok (Nov 1, 2012)

This was bailey when I first got him with some nice blue eyes. I'd say it took like 4 months to change colors. They now look yellowish.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

no this dog has ice blue eyes! his name is Blue and hes up for adoption from our rescue! but just thought id share....
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00646421942105.2592822.6413191&type=3&theater


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> no this dog has ice blue eyes! his name is Blue and hes up for adoption from our rescue! but just thought id share....
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00646421942105.2592822.6413191&type=3&theater


Those are crazy ice blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Those are crazy ice blue!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


yeah! not to thread jack, but i was like OMG! are they real!


----------



## harleyquinn (Nov 19, 2012)

OMG! those are the craziest eyes i've ever seen! and i have some crazy blue eyes myself lol thanks for the tips guys. dex having these blue eyes for life would be pretty cool but you hear so many negative health stories about blue eyed dogs. i read that there are groups of people breeding pits to have blue eyes and not paying attention to any other health or temperment traits in the breed. but dex is a beautiful little pup and he is amazingly good! very calm for a pit, unless he is playing with the big dogs then he gets rowdy. he did growl and snap at my husband yesterday those when he picked him up. any suggestions on how to deal with that?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

You have to immediately correct that behavior. I think Cain did it once to me and it was when play time was over and I picked him up to be put up and he got a firm AT and no. He hasn't done it since. Was he playing when picked up? Could be left over play energy possibly. Others can give more insight. That was my experience though. Cain still wanted to play but play time was done until later. Of course he gets stuck as we call it in his play mode.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChaChi (Nov 24, 2012)

Do all eyes on puppies change colors? Mine has had brown eyes forever and she's 6 months now.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I had a pup who now over a year old still has ice blue eyes, his brother had them too but his got a bit darker and are bluish green now. He may keep them but I would wait till 4-5 months to determine if they stay. Nothing to worry about if he just came from a litter that was not bred for that, you already know to check to hearing and vision issues. I would worry more if it was a blue eyed dog bred to another blue eyed dog, you increase chances of issues with that type of breeding.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> no this dog has ice blue eyes! his name is Blue and hes up for adoption from our rescue! but just thought id share....
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00646421942105.2592822.6413191&type=3&theater


Wow those are really ice blue. Very pretty.
I do not think I would worry about the eye color just yet. Give it some time to develop.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Its not uncommon for blue eye(s) to show up in the colby bloodline.. I have had several pop up here over the years, never had one with a hearing or seeing issue.


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yea mine went from blue to greenish yellow at about 3 1/2 months

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## johnoosthuizen (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi...I'm John Oosthuizen from Mpumalanga South Africa...this is my Blue eyes Pitty called Zoey at 13 weeks old...eyes are almost like an silvery/grayish blue....she seems fine health wise with only issue is very thin fur on the earlobes and nose so she prone to sunburn....









Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------

